# Hecht im Karotten Zwiebel Bett mit Kartoffeln und Dillsoße



## cevin147 (19. Dezember 2015)

Zutaten für 4 Personen







1 Hecht ca. 60cm.
8 Karotten
3 Große Zwiebeln 
800g. Kartoffeln 
150g.Butter
2 El Mehl
200ml. Sahne
1 Tasse Wasser
150ml. Bratmagerine flüssig 
Dill
Salz
Pfeffer
Paprika edelsüß
Majoran 
Basilikum 

Die Flüssige Bratmagerine in eine Schüssel geben,  Salz, Pfeffer,  Paprika,  Majoran und Basilikum hinzugeben und ordentlich vermengen.  






Anschließend den Hecht vom Kopf, Schwanzflosse sowie den anderen Flossen trennen.  
Das Mittelstück auf einen Teller geben und mit dem Magerinen-Gewürz Gemisch überall einpinseln.  

Den eingepinselten Hecht zur Seite stellen.  

Karotten schälen und in etwa 0.5 bis 0.8 cm breite Stücke schneiden.  
Zwiebeln schälen und in feine Streifen schneiden.  
Ebenso die Kartoffeln schälen und würfeln.  

Kartoffeln zum kochen auf den Herd stellen.  
Nun den Hecht nochmals einpinseln. 

75g. Butter in die Pfanne geben und den Hecht anbraten.  
Etwa 2 Minuten von der einen Seite,  dann das restliche Magerinen-Gewürzgemisch in die Pfanne und den Hecht auf der anderen Seite 2 Minuten anbraten.  
Danach den angebratenen Hecht auf einen Teller legen. 
Das Bratfett wegschmeißen und die Pfanne säubern.  Etwas Bratmagerine in die Pfanne geben und die Karotten und Zwiebeln anbraten,  gerne auch bräunlich werden lassen.  

Alufolie ausbreiten und die Karotten und Zwiebeln auf die Folie verteilen.  
Anschließend den Hecht auf das Karotten Zwiebel Gemüse legen und die Alufolie an allen enden verschließen. 

Die Alufolie anschließend in eine Auflaufform legen und bei 230 Grad für 15 bis 20 Minuten in einen vorgeheizten Ofen geben.  

Während der Garzeit im Ofen 75g.Butter in einen Topf geben und schmilzen lassen.  
Dillgewürz mit der Butter etwas braten.  
2 El.  Mehl sowie 200ml. Sahne und eine Tasse Wasser unter ständigem rühren hinzu geben.  ACHTUNG SCHNEEBESEN NUTZEN SONST KLUMPFGEFAHR.  

Sollte die Soße zu dick sein mehr Wasser hinzu bis die gewünschte Konstanz erreicht ist.  Dann mit Salz abschmecken.  






Zum Schluss anrichten und schmecken lassen.  






Ich wünsche gutes gelingen und habt keine Angst vor einem Feedback!!! 

Petri


----------



## phirania (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hecht im Karotten Zwiebel Bett mit Kartoffeln und Dillsoße*

Lecker Lecker...#6#6#6
Kannst direkt als Koch bei mir vorbei schauen.#h


----------



## cevin147 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hecht im Karotten Zwiebel Bett mit Kartoffeln und Dillsoße*



phirania schrieb:


> Lecker Lecker...#6#6#6
> Kannst direkt als Koch bei mir vorbei schauen.#h


Ich glaube die Abfindung kannst du meiner Freundin nicht bezahlen die Sie verlangen würde [emoji15] [emoji1]


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hecht im Karotten Zwiebel Bett mit Kartoffeln und Dillsoße*

#t:q:q Er will doch nur, dass Du ihn bekochst!


----------



## cevin147 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hecht im Karotten Zwiebel Bett mit Kartoffeln und Dillsoße*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #t:q:q Er will doch nur, dass Du ihn bekochst!


Nicht mal das genehmigt Sie


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hecht im Karotten Zwiebel Bett mit Kartoffeln und Dillsoße*

Was manche Angelkollegen sich so antun,nennt man das Liebe oder verlorene Freiheit

Tight Lines aus Berlin

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hecht im Karotten Zwiebel Bett mit Kartoffeln und Dillsoße*



cevin147 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Abfindung kannst du meiner Freundin nicht bezahlen die Sie verlangen würde [emoji15] [emoji1]



Na Ja...|rolleyes|sagnix


----------

